# Whats your experiences of a waterbirth good or bad...



## Kelsy2010

I would like to opt for a waterbirth for my second child and would like to know how you found it, good or bad.


----------



## indigo_fairy

I haven't had my waterbirth yet, but theres quite a few ladies on here that have and from what I've read from them I haven't heard a bad thing yet :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

I have laboured in water twice but got out to birth on a birth stool (my choice) and supported several water births and they were all, without exception amazing and very positive. The benefits of the water in labour and birth are difficult to comprehend until you use them yourself. 

x


----------



## Twinkle81

Hi 

I had a water birth short though it was. I was in the bath for most of it and couldn&#8217;t get out, (the water wasn&#8217;t hot enough though).
When the ambulance people said I could get in the birthing pool it was the best sound and I have to say I was at the peak of my pain and getting into the water which is 37oC was the most amazing pain relief and I gave birth 5 minutes later. It was also nice to be sitting in the water after the baby was born as it gave me some extra relief from the stinging sensation. 

This time round I am hoping to get in a lot sooner though&#8230;LOL

If you need any other more detailed info then just ask. It was the most amazing experience and even my husband is eager for another water home birth and he was dead against it to start with


----------



## Blah11

I'd like a water birth at home too. Water births look amazing when I watch videos on youtube. The only thing I dont like is how rank the water goes and if I did a poo that would be mega embarassing LOL!


----------



## Jenniflower

I birthed in my water for nearly 48 hours on and off and the water never got really rank even though I did pee in it a few times and I know I was leaking amniotic fluid the whole time. Luckily I never did poo but we had the strainer on stand by just in case. If you're gonna poo while in labour you're gonna poo. Whether that be in the pool, on a bed, onto the floor, etc...

Being in the water are my only enjoyable parts of my labour. I wanted to get in far before the MW's wanted me to. I could barely cope at one point so I sent them away and hopped in and felt immediate relief. I appreciate that being in the water can slow labour but you really just need to listen to your body. No use getting worked up outside of the water if inside of it you can re-group.

If there was one thing I would change it would have been to be more voiceful that I wanted to get into my birthing pool when I wanted. I allowed them to control me just a bit too much. I thought at the time they were just doing what was best for me but that ended me up in hospital earlier that I was hoping. Then while in the hospital they let me take a bath and I calmed down instantly. But honestly, what the heck was the difference between that bath and my birth pool? Nothing! I could have been that relaxed at home!


----------



## Blah11

I mean when the baby comes out the water goes a bit icky! I think the MW discreetly wipes the poo away normally but i guess in th epool it'd be a floater :rofl:


----------



## indigo_fairy

Blah11 said:


> I mean when the baby comes out the water goes a bit icky! I think the MW discreetly wipes the poo away normally but i guess in th epool it'd be a floater :rofl:

:haha: yep I have visions of that, but maybe the laugh will take my mind off what I'm actually feeling! Although I will be having words with hubbie beforehand to say if you see 'anything' before I do then make a dive with the purposely bought sieve! I'm going to struggle to keep a straight face when I buy one as little do they know what I'm going to be using it for :haha:


----------



## Jenniflower

indigo_fairy said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I mean when the baby comes out the water goes a bit icky! I think the MW discreetly wipes the poo away normally but i guess in th epool it'd be a floater :rofl:
> 
> :haha: yep I have visions of that, but maybe the laugh will take my mind off what I'm actually feeling! Although I will be having words with hubbie beforehand to say if you see 'anything' before I do then make a dive with the purposely bought sieve! I'm going to struggle to keep a straight face when I buy one as little do they know what I'm going to be using it for :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha I still giggle at mine. We never did use it for that purpose so now use it for straining our veg. Sometimes it freaks me out, lol. :lol:


----------



## Tacey

I LOVED the pool! It was in hospital, but really lovely. I was having a back to back labour, and there wasn't much let up in pain between contractions, but as soon as I stepped into the water, I was comfortable between contractions. They slowed down, but I think that helped me feel more in control. I had always said I didn't fancy the pool as I didn't like the idea of mess, but there was much less than I thought. The combination of blood plus water when I got out did make the room look like a crime scene though!

I'd definitely recommend them. I am positive that if I'd not been in the water, I'd have had every drug going!


----------



## kittycat18

I want to have a waterbirth in hospital with my little baby in July and am very interested to read all of your lovely ladies comments :flower:


----------



## Bournefree

I loved it!
Found the water instantly comforting and soothing. The water really helped my movement - I could let my legs float out behind me, I could swish my hips, and feel totaly supported by the water.

I loved the way the water came right up my back to my sholder blades. It was also my own little world, I just closed my eyes, and relax into the moment with my OH to hold on to just outside the pool. Also the MWs were great..not intrusive at all, I hardly noticed them, much more hands off. (No internals, and I didn't notice them monitoring babies or my HR, blood pressure or temp, hardly at all)

I didn't find it messy, I don't think any homebirth is - but the benefit of the pool is that if there is any, it is all contained in there. It was easy to empty (MW set up a syphon to the bathroom with the hose, and most of the water was gone while we slept)

The water envelopes you like your own womb, it provides great comfort - like a nice hug, and is relaxing and calming.

I really fancied a water birth - I just love the water, but part of the reason (there are many other reasons) for wanting a home birth - I knew that I could have my water birth. There wouldn't be anyone else in the pool when I wanted to use it.
Hope you ladies who love water get to experience it. It is nothing less than an instincitve choice for me and amazing!
XxX


----------



## chuck

I dont think I've ever read any story about a woman not enjoying using teh pool whether it be for labour or labour and birth to be honest. 

I LOVED labouring in the pool. Shame I got transferred to hospital one I got out. boo.


----------



## lynnikins

im hoping to use the pool at our MW unit again, currently our home isnt suitable for a homebirth so opting for the MW unit, it was lovely to labour in the pool with ds1 it really relaxed me with ds2 i laboured for a while in the bath at the hospital but with neither did i birth in the pool i would love to with this one though


----------



## pinkclaire

I loved the pain relief of being in the pool, but I was terribly sick during my labour and found it made me feel more sick, just because of the heat so decided to get out! I am planning on using it again if I can, but this time my OH is going to get in as well as I felt a little vulnerable in the water so he's going to hold me :thumbup:


----------



## delicious

For my first child, we had a pool set up in the house, but I only stayed 10 minutes in it. Quickly I didn't feel "safe" there anymore. Also I believe that the water was a little too warn (or I got in at a too early stage, maybe I would have appreciated it later on?).

For my second child, as I hadn't appreciated the water so much, we didn't go through the hassle of setting everything up. But just before the beginning of the pushing stage, one of the midwives suggested something with the bathroom that I didn't fully understand, but my partner and I immediately thought "bathtub!" - regardless of whatever the midwife suggested. I wasn't comfortable anymore in the positions I could get into where I was (kneeling on the floor while resting over the bed or standing) and wanted something new so I was happy we thought of the tub.

The water was so relaxing! Between contractions I would just lie back in the water and it felt sooo good. Although I don't regret getting in, dealing with the contractions in the tub wasn't so fun: I had to get up from my lying down position so quickly and so often, it wasn't fun & I wanted to spread my legs out during contractions but bathtubs aren't wide enough so I would go sideways or sit on the edge of the tub with water spraying on me.
I just couldn't find a comfortable position during the contractions, but the relaxing feeling between them surpasses that.

Shortly after i got out of the water, the baby was born and I'm sure that the water helped.


----------



## chuck

We're off to visit friends this weekend and they have hot tub...here's hoping i go into labour at there house LOL!!

I just want to wallow in some deep water. Its so nice to take the weight off whether you're in labour or not it just makes moving/sitting/laying so much easier.


----------



## mutti

Thanks for sharing your experiences! I'm also thinking about a waterbirth next time and trying to gather as much info as possible :D


----------



## madasa

Oooo seems to be a lot of WB threads about at the moment! Good luck to all you WB Hopefuls :) I loved mine. Story in siggy :)


----------



## Rmar

I ended up in my bath tub because the birth pool hadn't arrived by the time I was in labour. Was fantastic for the pushing stage but it got a little cold. I must have been in there for 2 hours, though. The midwife had to stand in a particular position because my bathroom wasn't exactly big and there was about 5 people in there (I didn't really notice anyone). Go for a proper birth pool or one that can allow you to move around and keep you warm. Oddly, I felt great to lay down in the bath on my back. I tried to roll over to be on all fours but I just couldn't get comfortable. In the end, I was slightly turned to the side with my leg pushing half way up against the wall. I had to roll over onto my back after the head came out so the midwife could remove the cord from around her neck.

I really can't imagine giving birth anywhere but water, anymore.


----------

